# Any expats in Moscow



## sck

Any expats in Moscow that could give me some advice about the job market. I do not speak Russian.


----------



## Sydney47

There is a huge market for native speaking English teachers. I am
American and I have been here for a year.


----------



## sck

I am not a native speaker :-( I work as brand manager (marketing) so I am very interested in a similar job, do you know of a job portal for expats? Thank you very much for the help


----------



## sck

Thank you. I know it is going to be hard. But I will give it a try. I guess many jobs is also through network?


----------



## Sydney47

Also try headhunter.ru


----------



## Merticus

But what is it like there beyond the job market?


----------



## kro4a

expats are quiet popular in Moscow if of course you are into business and not planning to come to work in lets say Burger Kings. Expats get accommodation, drivers, insurance, all visa problems are sorted by HR departments, it just needs to be specific market and senior position and of course answer to a question- why you differ from russians etc


----------



## leelooD

try to search around moscow.craigslist.org, forum.expat.ru, headhunter is cool also


----------



## leibe

Sydney47 said:


> There is a huge market for native speaking English teachers. I am
> American and I have been here for a year.


What are the requirements? Will TESL certification help me?


----------



## leibe

Sydney47 said:


> There is a huge market for native speaking English teachers. I am
> American and I have been here for a year.


What are the qualifications? Will TESL certification help?


----------

